# Can electric start be added to CCR Powerlite?



## Slinger (Oct 9, 2014)

I have a friend who has a CCR Powerlite 98cc 2 cycle, model 38172. It can be a PITA to start sometimes. Cleaned carb, changed plug, running TruFuel. It says to push primer 1 or 2 times, anyone recommend a different number of primer pushes? There is a similar model (38182) that came out with electric start. Can the starter be added to the recoil-only model?


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

It may be possible, but it might be costly. I replaced an electric started on mine a couple of years ago, and I think the starter alone was around $75.00. Most importantly, does your friend's have the ring gear on the flywheel.

You can look at Toro's parts pages to compare the two models to see what parts you might need. From the little bit I looked it seems the electric start may be pretty much the only difference in the two.

https://www.toro.com/en/parts


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I seem to remember having to prime my powerlite three time


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Pretty much *everything * that I've ever owned that was equipped w/a primer got about 4 minimum and choked too. But, seems each machine has minor differences. Just have to experiment.


----------



## Slinger (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I'll have her try priming 3-4 times at first and then 2 more if it doesn't kick over.
I think that adding a starter looks possible, but I'm not seeing any new or used toro p/n 105-2953 starters anywhere. The ones that I can find out there are for CCR1000's. Different part number and not sure if it would fit.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

even if you can add a starter doesn't mean the hard starting problem will be fixed, it might just lead to a burnt out starter


----------

